# My Mazzer Royal Mods



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mod 1 - The Elvinator Chute Mod

Background Info

After some trial and error with the schnozzola and no real success I decided to look for other chute mods and came across the Elvinator. It installs into the base of the dosing chamber and pushes the grinds into a more defined mound in the basket. My version is not 100% perfect and it does tend slightly to the right of the basket however this is easy to counteract by moving the basket slightly to the right.

More info

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/elvinator-mazzer-mod-t10908.html

Installation pictures

http://www.flickr.com/photos/elvin/sets/72157605144154794/

PDF for the template

http://bigeyelaboratory.com/publicDOCS/mazzerModButterFly_elvin.pdf

My Pics


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mod 2 - The Sieve

This is one of my own mods (as you can probably tell by the quality!) A few weeks back I was having real problems with getting a great shot out of my setup and I started looking at clumps. The royal does produce some and to a degree issues can be minimised by very quick thwacking. I read a couple of threads around the net on reducing clumps on the Mazzer grinders and it started me thinking.....

The doner










MK1










The idea is to get a sieve that fits around mod 3 and removes any clumps without any extra steps in the grinding process and it does









MK2 will be featured in a couple of posts.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mod 3 - The Spice Tub

I had previously removed the unnecessary innards of the dosing chamber and this left a couple of issues which many people solved with the anfim cone. I picked up a cone and started looking at how it would work in practice. For me it still left one issue in that grinds could shoot over the top of it and straight out of the chute. Not a massive issue but it got me thinking and I tried out a few ideas and ended up with this.

The spice tub...










These pots are the same size as the circular hole in the bottom doser star. I drilled a whole in the lid so that it screws onto the bolt in the middle of the star and can be held in place by the aluminium nut. I then cut about an inch off the pot and covered it in aluminium tape to reduce static. the pot then simply plugs onto the lid and can easily be removed for cleaning etc...

Tape










The pot


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

So was it worth it? I think so, although I would love to get these mods looking less amateur they do work really well.

Here are some pics of the "finished" prototype.




























Grinds in the PF, looking good










The pour










Since completing these mods I have certainly noticed a improvement in pour consistency and shot taste. If anyone has any ideas how these mods could possibly be made more professional looking then I'm all ears so let me know.

Drop me a line if you would like any further details.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It is so good to see some new takes on mods for the mazzers


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Xpenno said:


>


Grinds are looking superb in the PF ...... mound very well centred:good:


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good call on the sieve !


----------

